# Cory Monteith @ 2010 Teen Choice Awards - 08.08.10 (46x)



## Claudia (11 Aug. 2010)

thx Anna​


----------



## Q (12 Aug. 2010)

Andere Schuhe und coole Sonnenbrille dann kann er bei den MIB zur Ausbildung kommen  :thx:


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2010)

​


----------

